# GTX 470 mit Grundplatte & MK-13



## meratheus (5. Juli 2010)

So, wie versprochen einige Bilder von meiner MOD.

Das mit dieser Maßnahme jeglicher Anspruch auf Garantie entfällt sollte jedem bewußt sein, bevor er diese oder ähnliche Änderungen vornimmt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die äußeren Gewindebohrungen habe ich mit einem 3 mm Bohrer erweitert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Kühllamellen nahe der I/O-Blende habe ich mit einem Schnellläufer und einem Fächerschleifer (bis auf die äußere Lamelle) abgetragen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die auf den folgenden Bildern installierten Lüfter sind keine SlipStream 1200. Es handelt sich hier um Scythe Kaze-Jyu 1500 rpm 100x100x25 (SY1025SLN12M)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An gewissen Stellen, wo sich der RAM und die Spannungswandler befinden habe ich die Kühlkörper zusätzlich installiert. Durch diese Maßnahme ist die Temperatur auf der PCB-Rückseite um ca. 4 Grad gesunken. Gemessen habe ich mit einem Intrarot-Thermometer IR-101

Den besten Kühlwert im Vergleich zur Lautstärke erreiche ich mit 2 installierten SlipStream 1200 @9V. Diese sind direkt auf dem MK-13 installiert. Die mitgelieferte Halterung, an der bis zu 4 Lüfter installiert werden können benutze ich nicht.

Nachteil bei dem MK-13 ist die Kühllung der RAM-Chips und der Spannungswandler.


----------



## Ossus (5. Juli 2010)

Wie siehts mit den Temperaturen aus?
Garantie ist dann aber mal weg


----------



## meratheus (5. Juli 2010)

Belastung erfolgte durch FurMark. Die VGA war zu diesem Zeitpunkt im Standardtakt, VDDC 1.012V.

GPU 53 Grad
RAM(PCB-Rückseite) 45 Grad
Spawas(PCB-Rückseite) 59 Grad

Update 06.07.

Ich habe heute noch einmal FurMark 40 min lang laufen lassen.

Einstellungen FurMark: 1280x1024 Vollbild, MSAA 32x, Stabilitätstest, Extrem Hitze Modus

Einstellungen Nvidea Systemsteuerung: AF 16x, AA 32x, AA-Transparenz 8x (Supersample), Dr.Puffer & Vsync aus

Zimmertemperatur betrug bei Beginn 23.3 Grad Celcius, nach 40 min FurMark 23.9 Grad Celcius

GPU-Temp: 53-54 Grad Celcius
RAM-Temp: gemessen PCB-Rückseite 52-53 Grad Celcius
Spawa-Temp: gemessen PCB-Rückseite hintere Stelle wo sich die 12 Spawas befinden 68-69 Grad Celcius, obere Stelle wo sich die 3 Spawas befinden 52-53 Grad Celcius


----------



## Dr.Bishop (6. Juli 2010)

Ne oder


----------



## blastmasterdee (6. Juli 2010)

Schaut ja interessant aus, was du da gemacht hast.
Die mechanische Nachbearbeitung der Graka wird mich allerdings abschrecken.
Wie viele Slots belegt denn nun die Graka mit Kühler und Lüfter?
Kann man den MK-13 auch ohne Nachbearbeitung montieren, wenn man die Grundplatte weglässt?


----------



## Scynd (6. Juli 2010)

Hey, super Arbeit!!! 
Ich will mir bald auch ne GTX 470 mit MK 13 kaufen. Jetzt würde mich natürlich interessieren welchen Vorteil die Montage mit Grundplatte, gegenüber der Montage ohne Grundplatte bring (also VRAM und SPAWA Temperatur).
Hat jemand Vergleichstemperaturen von ner GTX 470 mit MK 13 ohne Grundplatte da???

Gruß Scynd


----------



## Blackburn (6. Juli 2010)

Also warum mit Grundplatte, ich denke wegen den spawa's und der RAM Chips. Da diese ziemlich heiss werden und der MK13 diese nur bedingt kühlt.


----------



## Bruce112 (6. Juli 2010)

kauf den Inno 470 gtx Hawk 

360 euronen


----------



## meratheus (6. Juli 2010)

blastmasterdee schrieb:


> Schaut ja interessant aus, was du da gemacht hast.
> Die mechanische Nachbearbeitung der Graka wird mich allerdings abschrecken.
> Wie viele Slots belegt denn nun die Graka mit Kühler und Lüfter?
> Kann man den MK-13 auch ohne Nachbearbeitung montieren, wenn man die Grundplatte weglässt?







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Stärke beträgt 75mm. Von meinem P7P55D ist der 2 PCI-Express Slot verdeckt.

Wenn an der Grundplatte keine Änderung vorgenommen wird, kann diese in Verbindung mit einem MK-13 *nicht* installiert werden. Die Kühllamellen nahe der I/O-Blende behindern die Heatpipes vom MK-13. Außerdem müssen wie schon angegeben die äußeren 4 Gewinde aufgebohrt werden, sonst ist das Durchführen der 4 Spring-Screws durch die Grundplatte zum MK-13 nicht möglich.

Ohne Grundplatte kann der MK-13 natürlich installiert werden. Die mitgelieferten Kühlkörper müssen vorher auf RAM und Spannungswandler (mit techn. Alkohol reinigen) geklebt werden.


----------



## meratheus (6. Juli 2010)

Scynd schrieb:


> Hey, super Arbeit!!!
> Ich will mir bald auch ne GTX 470 mit MK 13 kaufen. Jetzt würde mich natürlich interessieren welchen Vorteil die Montage mit Grundplatte, gegenüber der Montage ohne Grundplatte bring (also VRAM und SPAWA Temperatur).
> Hat jemand Vergleichstemperaturen von ner GTX 470 mit MK 13 ohne Grundplatte da???
> 
> Gruß Scynd



Die Grundplatte besteht aus Aluminium. Das Material nimmt die Wärme schnell auf und verteilt diese gut über die ganze Grundplatte. Dadurch sind die Temperaturen von RAM und Spannungswandler niedriger.

Jedoch profitiert man nur davon, wenn die Lüfter so installiert werden, das der  Luftstrom durch die Lamellen Richtung VGA-PCB geführt wird. Installiert man die Lüfter 90 Grad gedreht, so das der Luftstrom Richtung Motherboard geführt wird fallen die Temperaturen wesentlich schlechter aus.


----------



## Scynd (6. Juli 2010)

Bruce112 schrieb:


> kauf den Inno 470 gtx Hawk
> 
> 360 euronen



Die ist leider zu lang für meine Zwecke 

Das der Luftstrom dann über die Grundplatte laufen muss ist mir schon klar 
Mich hätte nur der direkte Temperaturvergleich interessiert, aber ich denke ich folge deinem Beispiel und modde dann die Grundplatte. Es kann ja nur besser werden


----------



## oxoViperoxo (7. Juli 2010)

Scynd schrieb:


> Hey, super Arbeit!!!
> Ich will mir bald auch ne GTX 470 mit MK 13 kaufen. Jetzt würde mich natürlich interessieren welchen Vorteil die Montage mit Grundplatte, gegenüber der Montage ohne Grundplatte bring (also VRAM und SPAWA Temperatur).
> Hat jemand Vergleichstemperaturen von ner GTX 470 mit MK 13 ohne Grundplatte da???
> 
> Gruß Scynd


 
Habe zwar im moment schlechte Lüfter drauf, aber würde mich dazu bereitstellen. Brauche dazu aber die Einstellungen der Graka und Furmark.


----------



## Scynd (7. Juli 2010)

Das wäre natürlich ne super Sache 

Weils grad um den MK 13 geht...

Ich hab ihn grad für mein Projekt in meinem CAD Programm nachgebaut 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## meratheus (7. Juli 2010)

oxoViperoxo schrieb:


> Habe zwar im moment schlechte Lüfter drauf, aber würde mich dazu bereitstellen. Brauche dazu aber die Einstellungen der Graka und Furmark.



Die Settings sind unter #3 im diesem Thread zu finden. Sollten dir noch Werte fehlen, schreib einfach.

Diese Version von FurMark verwende ich:

Furmark 1.8.2 zum Download - benchmark

NvideaTreiber ist 257.21


----------



## oxoViperoxo (7. Juli 2010)

Jo, aber du hast doch auch noch Treiber Einstellungen vorgenommen oder? Diese sollten auf Standart bleiben.


----------



## RonnieColeman (7. Juli 2010)

haste auch die temps ohne die grundplatte? zufällig


----------



## meratheus (7. Juli 2010)

Ich denk ihr wollt unter gleichen Bedingungen die Temps ohne Grundplatte ermitteln?

Die Treibereinstellungen waren bei mir nicht auf Standard. Ich kann aber den FurMark noch einmal mit Standard-Treiber Einstellungen 40 min durchlaufen lassen und gleichzeitig noch an einigen Stellen die Temps von der Grundplatte ermitteln.

Ich fange damit gleich an. Die Werte poste ich heute noch.


----------



## oxoViperoxo (7. Juli 2010)

Also ich würde sagen diese Settings. 

Takt Standart

Spannung 1V

GPU-Z 0.4.3

Test solange, bis sich die Linie (Temperatur) nicht mehr verändert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## meratheus (7. Juli 2010)

ok, Nvideatreiber in Werkseinstellung?


----------



## oxoViperoxo (7. Juli 2010)

Ja, also so habe ich mir das vorgestellt. Einmal ein Screen vom Run und dann einen Idle. Bei mir danach. Kannste aber auch davor machen. Ist ja woscht. 

Ergebnis:

*Last: 

GPU = 65°

Speicher = 61°

PCB = 49°*

_Idle:

GPU = 33°

Speicher = 29°

PCB = 30°_

Wie schon erwähnt lief der Run nicht mit der vollen Leistung meiner Lüfter, da sie derzeit halb zerlegt sind. Aber ich denke einen Einblick bekommt man schonmal. Werde Temperaturen mit den zusammengebauten Lüftern nachliefern.


----------



## meratheus (8. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ergebnis:

Last: 

GPU = 56°

Speicher = 49° (gemessen IFR-Thermomter PCB Rückseite)

PCB = 39°

Spannungswandler = 70° (gemessen IFR-Thermomter PCB Rückseite)

Zimmertemperatur 23.9-24.0

Idle messe ich morgen, muß noch was erledigen


----------



## oxoViperoxo (8. Juli 2010)

Ein Desktop Screen wäre zwar schöner gewesen, aber passt schon ^^. Ist ja schonmal nen guter Unterschied. Laut deiner Sig. brauchst du 1.012V für 701/1402/1724. Ist das das Maximum? Bissel viel Spannung für die Taktraten.

Edit.: Die Speichertemperatur haste leider vergessen.


----------



## meratheus (8. Juli 2010)

die 1.012V sind vom VGA-Bios als Standard bei mir vorgegeben. Habe wohl einen etwas schlechteren Chip gekauft.

Die angegebenen Frequenzen in meiner Signatur benutze ich für den Alltag.

Max. sind 1.087V. Mehr geht mit Afterburner nicht. Temp mäßig habe ich da noch sehr viel Spielraum.


----------



## meratheus (8. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


VDDC 1.087

Da war ich mit den Frequenz aber noch nicht bei max.


----------



## oxoViperoxo (8. Juli 2010)

Naja, das ist aber Idle oder sowas in der Art. Teste am besten mit dem GPUTool. Das ist sehr verlässig. Das beste was ich kenne.


----------



## meratheus (8. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das sind meine Idle Temps


----------



## meratheus (8. Juli 2010)

Desktop Screen ist bei mir nicht besonders informativ, da meine max. Auflösung 1280x1024 ist.


----------



## Scynd (8. Juli 2010)

Ja, is doch ein ordentlicher Unterschied 
@oxoViperoxo
hast du die Spawa Temperatur auch gemessen?


----------



## oxoViperoxo (8. Juli 2010)

Ich denke die kann man nur extern messen. Fals doch intern, wie und wo ^^. Extern messen ist halt schlecht, denn dort kommt man schlecht dran.


----------



## meratheus (8. Juli 2010)

gemessen PCB-Rückseite hintere Stelle, wo sich die 12 Spawas befinden. An der oberen Stelle wo sich die 3 Spawas befinden sind die Temps etwas besser, deshalb gebe ich die Werte nicht mehr mit an. Mit dem IFR-Thermometer gehe ich ganz nah an das PCB, damit der Messwert nicht vom Luftstrom des CPU-Fans verfälscht wird.


----------



## oxoViperoxo (8. Juli 2010)

Ich schnappe mir morgen mal das Laserthermometer meines Dads und schau mal was ich so raus bekomme.


----------



## meratheus (8. Juli 2010)

@oxoViperoxo

Welche WLP hast du aufgetragen? Die vom MK-13 Zubehör? Angeblich soll es sich bei dieser WLP nicht um die PK-1 handeln.? Bei mir ist PK-1 zwischen GPU und MK-13.


----------



## oxoViperoxo (8. Juli 2010)

Dito. Und ganz richtig, sie ist definitiv nicht im Lieferumfang. Wie dick hast du die Schicht denn gemacht? Denke der Heatsink ist nicht ganz eben. Dummerweise habe ich vergessen es mal nachzuschaun beim letzen Ausbau.


----------



## RonnieColeman (8. Juli 2010)

@oxoViperoxo
hast du den MK-13 mit der grundplatte montiert, wie meratheus
oder hast du es auf die standardweise gemacht, ohne bohrung zu erweitern und kühllamellen abzuschleifen


----------



## meratheus (8. Juli 2010)

Hauch dünn. Mit meiner alten BahnCard schön gleichmäßig verteilt bis die Oberfläche vom MK-13 komplett bedeckt war.


----------



## meratheus (8. Juli 2010)

RonnieColeman schrieb:


> @oxoViperoxo
> hast du den MK-13 mit der grundplatte montiert, wie meratheus
> oder hast du es auf die standardweise gemacht, ohne bohrung zu erweitern und kühllamellen abzuschleifen



Dem MK-13 kann man nicht mit der Grundplatte installieren, ohne vorher die von beschriebenen Änderungen durchgeführt zu haben.

Eine Möglichkeit wäre noch, eine Kupferplatte (STärke müßte man errechnen) zw. MK-13 und Fermi-Chip zusetzen. An der Omni-Mount Backplate kann man noch ein Gummi entfernen (bei mir sind 2 vorhanden). Ob dann aber Springscrews noch von der Länge her ausreichen, kann ich ebenso wenig beurteilen.


----------



## RonnieColeman (8. Juli 2010)

das weiß ich
die frage ist, ob er die änderungen vorgenommen, wie du;
oder ob er sie nicht vorgenommen hat;, du hast ja geschrieben, das der mk-13 auch ohne diese veränderung an der karte funktioniert


----------



## oxoViperoxo (8. Juli 2010)

Ich habe keine Änderungen vorgenommen. Der MK-13 ist ganz normal ohne Grundplatte montiert.

@ Meratheus: Jo, verteile die WLP auch wie du, nur mit einer Rasierklinge. Hoffe ich bekomme bald meine Lüfter, dann sehe ich wo ich wirklich stehe. Denn die GPU Temp bei uns müsste ja fast gleich sein.


----------



## meratheus (8. Juli 2010)

sollte, ja. Was für Lüfter hast du bestellt?


----------



## oxoViperoxo (8. Juli 2010)

Bestellt nichts. Habe die Enermax Cluster, aber der Metallring der Lüfter sind im moment beim Lackierer. Deswegen sind sie Seitlich komplett offen und Kühler nicht so wie sie sollen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## meratheus (8. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Last: 

GPU = 54°

Speicher = 50°

PCB = 39°


----------



## meratheus (8. Juli 2010)

oxoViperoxo schrieb:


> Naja, das ist aber Idle oder sowas in der Art. Teste am besten mit dem GPUTool. Das ist sehr verlässig. Das beste was ich kenne.



Das GPUTool was ich gefunden habe ist von may/2009.

techPowerUp! :: Download GPUTool Community Technology Preview 1


----------



## meratheus (8. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich brauche da mal deinen Rat. Ich habe jetzt mit GPUTool ein wenig gespielt, da es keine Beschreibung oder ähnliches gibt.

Wenn ich GPU Clock "Find Max" starte beginnt das Tool bei den eingestellten 135 MHz. Doch bei 470 MHz verabschiedet sich der Treiber aus dem 3D-Modus und kurze Zeit darauf Freeze. Nur "Reset" ist noch möglich.

Wenn ich Memory Clock "Find Max" starte beginnt das Tool bei den eingestellten 51 MHz und bei 1950MHz habe ich abgebrochen, denn ich kann doch niemals 1950 MHz erreichen.? Siehe Bild

Die Temperaturen sind normal, jedoch ließt keines der Programme irgendwelche Frequenzänderungen. Mache ich da etwas falsch? Oder liegt es am Alter des GPUTolls?


----------



## oxoViperoxo (8. Juli 2010)

Also so nutze ich das Programm auch nicht. ^^ Zum ermitteln der MAX Takte nehme ich die gute alte Art und Weise, nämlich Schritt für Schritt erhöhen. Einfach Programm öffnen und "Test for stability" drücken. Mehr nicht. Dieses Find Max Zeugs würde ich nicht benutzen. Das gute an dem Programm ist, dass die Temps nahe den Temps in Games sind. Vieleicht 2-3grad höher. Furmark ist ja krank. Es gibt nen Modus in Furmark, da steigt die Temperatur nicht Bogenförmig, sondern wie eine Gerade bis 105° an, danach schaltet sich ja bekannterweise die 470 ab. Furmark ist für mich nicht geeignet um den Maxtakt herauszufinden. Nur um die Graka zu quälen. Ausserdem meldet das GPUTool Fehler sehr verlässlich. Bei mir war z.b. ein gewisser Takt in Furmark und Unigine Heaven, sowie Crysis stabil. Dachte, dass das nun so passt, doch siehe da, Grid schmiert ab. Nun nutze ich das Tool und wenns da stabil ist, habe ich nirgendswo probleme.


----------



## meratheus (9. Juli 2010)

Also doch die alte Schule .

FurMark benutze ich auch nicht um die Stabilität zu überprüfen oder den MaxTakt auszuloten. Ist jedoch ein gutes Tool um nach einer Umänderung an der Luftkühlung die Temps zu ermitteln.

Bisher waren Unigine Heaven, AvP & Crysis meine Probanten. Laut GPU-Z ist AvP das einzigste Programm, was meinen VGA-Speicher unter 1280x1024 voll in Anspruch nimmt. Selbst Crysis genehmigt sich nur ca. 800 MB RAM.

Ich werde heute mit 1.087 VDDC das Max ausloten. Poste natürlich die Werte dann später.


----------



## tOmbonsZ (9. Juli 2010)

Hallo

Mich würden die Temperaturen interessieren wenn man die Lüfter Horizontal über der Grafikkarte anbringt, das ist nähmlich die einzige möglichkeit wie ich das in meinen PC bringen würde und ich bin am überlegen mir so einen kühler zu kaufen.

mfg tOmbonsZ


----------



## oxoViperoxo (9. Juli 2010)

Naja die horizontale Positionierung der Lüfter ist eigentlich nur für Sli/Crossfire gedacht. Kann das bei mir leider nicht ausprobieren, da ich keinen Platz dafür habe. Muss sich ein anderer zu verfügung stellen.


----------



## meratheus (9. Juli 2010)

@tOmbonsZ

Ich hatte es einmal getestet. Die Werte habe ich leider nicht geplottet. Die Temps waren eindeutig höher. Wer keine SLi Lösung benutzt sollte davon Abstand nehmen! Falls sich einer dafür zur Verfügung stellen würde, wäre es toll.


----------



## meratheus (9. Juli 2010)

@ oxoViperoxo

Die Werte mit max. VDDC sind brutal und erschreckend. Mehr verrate ich noch nicht


----------



## tOmbonsZ (9. Juli 2010)

meratheus schrieb:


> @tOmbonsZ
> 
> Ich hatte es einmal getestet. Die Werte habe ich leider nicht geplottet. Die Temps waren eindeutig höher. Wer keine SLi Lösung benutzt sollte davon Abstand nehmen! Falls sich einer dafür zur Verfügung stellen würde, wäre es toll.


 


oxoViperoxo schrieb:


> Naja die horizontale Positionierung der Lüfter ist eigentlich nur für Sli/Crossfire gedacht. Kann das bei mir leider nicht ausprobieren, da ich keinen Platz dafür habe. Muss sich ein anderer zu verfügung stellen.


 
Ok, Danke.
Ich kann es mir ja mal holen und schaun wie es geht, im schlimmsten fall muss hald die GTS 250 raus.

mfg tOmbonsZ


----------



## oxoViperoxo (9. Juli 2010)

Das ist die Max VDDC  Und wie sehen deine Temps da aus?


----------



## meratheus (9. Juli 2010)

Während der kompletten Test-Phase wurde der Nvidea Treiber (Version 257.21) in der vorgegebenen Werkseinstellungen verwendet.

Verwendete Programme:

GPUTool 0.0.0
GPU-Z 0.4.4
Nvidea Inspector 1.90
Everest Ultimate Edition (Trail Version)

Der Stability Test von dem GPU-Tool wurd solange durchgeführt, bis sich die Temperaturkennlinie stabilisierte.

Ergebnisse:

GTX 470 All Clocks Standard VDDC 0.950 Zimmertemperatur 24.0




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GTX 470 All Clocks Standard VDDC 1.000 Zimmertemperatur 24.2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GTX 470 All Clocks Standard VDDC 1.1012 Zimmertemperatur 24.3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GTX 470 All Clocks Standard VDDC 1.1087 Zimmertemperatur 24.8




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da die Temperaturwerte mit VDDC 1.087 schon so extrem gestiegen sind, habe ich mich dazu entschieden mit dem *VDDC-Wert von 1.000 V zu übertakten*. Die Temperatur an der PCB-Rückseite, wo sich die 12 Spannungswandler befinden beträgt bei VDDC 1.087 satte 90-91 Grad Celius. Also kann man davon ausgehen, daß die Spannungswandler selbst an der 100 Grad Celcius Marke anklopfen.

Zur Übertaktung habe ich erst einmal die Werte von 2 VGA-Anbietern verwendet. Die ersten beiden Werte sind von EVGA-Karten und die darauf folgenden Werte sind von Edelgrafikkarten.de-Karten.

EVGA OC-Settings 625/1250/1702 Zimmertemperatur 25.2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EVGA OC-Settings 650/1300/1702 Zimmertemperatur 25.5




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edelgrafikkarten.de -Settings 660/1320/1726 Zimmertemperatur 26.0




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edelgrafikkarten.de -Settings 700/1400/1750 Zimmertemperatur 26.3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mußte ich die VDDC auf 1.012 anheben, da mit 1.000V das GPUTool Fehler anzeigte.


Wer seine GTX 470 mit VDDC-Erhöhung übertakten möchte sollte unentwegt ein Auge auf die Temperatur des GPU-RAM und der Spawas haben.


----------



## oxoViperoxo (9. Juli 2010)

Sehr schön gemacht. Was ist denn deine Standart VDDC? Meine Grafikkarte ist irgendwie komisch ^^. bis 700/1400/3400 muss ich meine Spannung nicht anheben (0,987V). Aber selbst wenn ich die Spannung dann anhebe, bekomme ich pro Spannungssprung max 20MHz GPU Takt mehr, dann gibts wieder Fehler und ich muss wieder erhöhen. Von nem 800ter Takt kann ich nur träumen ^^


----------



## meratheus (9. Juli 2010)

Ich bin noch dabei. Das GPUTool überrascht mich immer wieder aufs neue. Die Temps sind brutal. Mehr dazu später 

Ps: Meine Zimmertemp ist bei 28 Grad Celcius


----------



## meratheus (9. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schau dir das einmal an. Absolut berechtigt oder besser begründet, warum der MK-13 die GTX 480 nicht ausreichend kühlt. Und das beste ist: *Erhöhe ich die VDDC über Nvidea Inspector auf 1.050, 1.075 oder 1.078 V schießen die Temperaturen in den 3-stelligen Bereich*, wo ich natürlich abbreche . Zimmertemperatur 28.1

Meine Herren, mit solchen Werten habe ich gar nicht gerechnet.

Edit: Mit einer VDDC von 1.025V läuft das GPUTool ebenfalls mit 730/1460/1740 stabil durch und die Temps von GPU und RAM fallen um satte 2 Grad Celcius. *Meine Standard VDDC beträgt 1.012V.*


----------



## oxoViperoxo (9. Juli 2010)

Joa, die Fermis sind halt Termis ^^ Ist das dein Maxtakt? Bin gerade auch wieder dabei nen bissl zu OCen ^^ Hast mich angesteckt.


----------



## meratheus (9. Juli 2010)

oxoViperoxo schrieb:


> Von nem 800ter Takt kann ich nur träumen ^^



Nicht nur du. Interresant ist das der MK-13 über eine sehr lange Zeit sich aufwärmt. Typischer Treppeneffekt mit sehr langen Stufen. *Sei bloß vorsichtig mit der Spannung. Der MK-13 bewältigt bei mir keine VDDC 1.050V!*

Ich hoffe andere GTX 470 Besitzer lesen daß auch, besonders welche die ihre VDDC erhöht haben!!!


----------



## meratheus (9. Juli 2010)

Das sind meine max. Clocks bei Standard VDDC. Und ich wette bei VDDC 1.000V sind dieselben Clocks ebenfalls stabil 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oxoViperoxo (9. Juli 2010)

Okay, dann hast du eine ähnliche Karte wie ich. Dachte schon meine ist nen Krüppel ^^. Lasse meine nun auch auf Standart VDDC (0,987V) bei 700/1400/3500. Bekomme zwar Fehler, aber nur einen pro Stunde. Denke das kann man auch als stabil sehen. Wenn du noch nen bissl härter testen willst (so mache ich es), dann haust du erstmal mit Furmark die Karte auf 95°, machst anschließend Furmark aus und sofort den GPUTool test an. Dann sinkt die Temperatur auf circa 82grad zurück. Weil stabilität ja auch Temperatur abhängig ist. Das ist mein Extrem Test ^^


----------



## meratheus (9. Juli 2010)

Ich bekomme meine GTX auch ohne FurMark auf 90+. Einfach VDDC auf max. und den CPU clock bei 750.

Also eine Stunde laufen lasse ich es nicht. Mein Wert sind 1000sec stabil für den Anfang.

Diese Werte erreiche ich nicht mit deiner VDDC. Scheint wohl daß ich einen Krüppel habe ...lach...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Pro 50 MHz GPU-Clock bekommt der RAM 25 MHz dazu.

600 - 1675
650 - 1700
700 - 1725
750 - 1750

Bei mir ist der RAM der jenige der schnell Pixelfehler hervorruft.

Ich habe nachdem ich die 95 Grad GPU-Temp mit 1.037V stabil halte. die Frequenzen ermittelt. Waren diese nach 1000sec. stabil einen Spannungsschritt weiter runter und so lange die Frequenzen herrab gesetzt bis die 1000sec. wieder fehlerfrei waren....


----------



## oxoViperoxo (9. Juli 2010)

Nein nen Krüppel hast du nicht. Da habe ich schon andere hier gesehen. Da Ram eh nichts bringt, lasse ich meinen jetzt doch auf 3400MHz. Der limitiert bei mir auch. Wieviel Spannung musst du für 750 geben ?


----------



## meratheus (9. Juli 2010)

Da fängt mein Problem an. Die GPU Temp steigt über 95 Grad, wenn ich VDDC 1.050 gewählt habe. Und diese benötige sehr wahrscheinlich ich um 750 stabil zu erreichen. Mit VDDC 1.037 liefen gerade so 730 - 1740 stabil. Wenn ich die Werte von der Edelgrafikkarten VGA nehme 700 - 1750 benötige ich ebenfalls schon 1.037V


----------



## oxoViperoxo (10. Juli 2010)

Wie gesagt, Speicher bringt eh nichts. Konzentriere dich auf GPU/SHADER.


----------



## meratheus (10. Juli 2010)

4:55 Uhr  Hast du Nachtschicht?

Die Vermutung hatte ich auch schon. Ich lasse den RAM mal auf Standard.

Diese Werte habe ich gestern ermittelt. Interessant ist, daß die Temps nur kleckerweise fallen.

VDDC 0.975




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



VDDC 0.987




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



VDDC 1.000




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anhand der Temperaturen ist sehr schön zu erkennen, das auch ein MK-13 eine aufgeheizte GTX 470 recht schwer runter kühlt. Die Temperaturen sind zwar besser im Vergleich zum Ref.Design, aber so überwältigend ist die Performance auch nicht.


----------



## oxoViperoxo (10. Juli 2010)

Haha, ne war gestern feiern. War aber nen Flop  
Joa, wie d schon sagtest, reicht die Leistung des MK-13 gerade so für die 470. Bin aber froh, dass ich ihn habe. Die Lautstärke des Referenzkühlers ist schon erschreckend. Ich mache gleich auch mal nen Run mit +-1,050V. Mal schauen was bei mir da so geht.


----------



## meratheus (10. Juli 2010)

Schau mal. Diese thermische Belastung ist bei VDDC 1.087 vorhanden. Selbst VDDC 1.075, 1.062 & 1.050 mag meine GTX nicht. Die Temperaturen vor allem RAM sind zu hoch auf die Dauer.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An Hand der ganzem Daten habe ich mich für die *VDDC 1.000V* entschieden. *MEHR NICHT!!!*

Mit dieser VDDC werde ich meinen max. GPU/Shader Clock ausloten und der RAM bleibt unverändert.


----------



## oxoViperoxo (10. Juli 2010)

JO, no way. Habs gerade selber mal getestet. Aber das bei dem GPUTool wird nen Auslesefehler sein.


----------



## meratheus (11. Juli 2010)

Tja, wer seine Thermi richtig auskosten möchte sollte dies nur mit Wasserkühlung testen.

Und wie PCGH die OC-Werte in der 07/2010 erreicht (bei 0.950V) ist mir ein Rätzel.


----------



## meratheus (11. Juli 2010)

VDDC=1.000V / 720MHz / 1440MHz / 1674MHz GPU / Shader / Memory Clock stabil

Time of Stability-Test: 19376sec.

Wenn ich den GPU Clock um 10MHz erhöhe, tritt immer wieder ein einzelner Fehler auf.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## meratheus (11. Juli 2010)

oxoViperoxo schrieb:


> Wieviel Spannung musst du für 750 geben ?



Wenn Memory Clock auf Standard bleibt 1.025V


----------



## oxoViperoxo (11. Juli 2010)

Naja, irgendwie braucht man für Xtrem OC schon Wakü. Ich bleibe jetzt bei meinen 700/1400/3400 bei Standart Takt.


----------



## meratheus (12. Juli 2010)

Naja. Es gibt auch welche die 1.087V mit ordentlich Clock bei einer GTX 470 mit MK-13 empfehlen   Da ist nicht die Rede von Wakü.


----------



## oxoViperoxo (13. Juli 2010)

Vieleicht mit Industrie Lüftern ^^


----------



## meratheus (17. Juli 2010)

@oxoViperoxo

Ich würde dir die VDDC=1.000V empfehlen. Im Extrem-Hitze-Test kühlen meine 2 SlipStream die GPU, den Ram und die Spawas auf noch akzeptable Temperaturwerte für eine Dauerbelastung. Du solltest die selben Clocks erreichen wie ich (siehe Signatur), vielleicht sogar noch einen Ticken besser 

MfG meratheus


----------



## oxoViperoxo (17. Juli 2010)

Also ich erreiche mit 1V 720/1440/1750, aber mit Standart VDDC 700/1400/1700. Das reicht mir vorerst. Wenn ich mal wieder Crysis oder ähnliches spielen will, gebe ich der Graka vieleicht kurze Zeit nen Mini Boost. Aber für Poker, was ich im moment spiele, reichen die oben genannten Takte alle mal.


----------



## Schinzie (18. Juli 2010)

ich kann die Battle Axe 2 für die GTX470 empfehlen. Die kühlt bei mir die Karte bei einer VDDC von 1V bei 770mhz Core Clock auf unter 76°C runter, ohne Pixelfehler im GPU tool oder sonst wo. Temperaturtechnisch ist noch luft nach oben, da ich die lüfter nur mit halber Spannung betreibe und es absolut geräuscharm ist.

Hm, mist, jetzt nach 10min GPU Tool hatte ich nen Fehler.


gruß


----------



## Tripleh84 (18. Juli 2010)

mal ne doofe frage. Warum Hat jede Grafikkarte im Referenzdesign, den selben kack lüfter drauf? Haben die den in Milliarden mengen gekauft und müssen die jetzt loswerden? warum bauen die nicht gleich nen gescheiten kühler drauf?


----------



## meratheus (20. Juli 2010)

oxoViperoxo schrieb:


> Also ich erreiche mit 1V 720/1440/1750, aber mit Standart VDDC 700/1400/1700. Das reicht mir vorerst. Wenn ich mal wieder Crysis oder ähnliches spielen will, gebe ich der Graka vieleicht kurze Zeit nen Mini Boost. Aber für Poker, was ich im moment spiele, reichen die oben genannten Takte alle mal.



Dann hast du definitiv die bessere Thermi von uns beiden

Mal sehen vielleicht bekommt die meine Frau und ich schlage zu wenn die 485 auf dem Markt ist. Irgendwo habe ich hier gelesen das die laut Nvidea doch kommen soll. Oder die 470 wird dann meine PhysX für Mafia 2. 
Da muß aber noch eine neue PSU mit dazu (AX1200), daß wird mein HX750 nicht mehr bewälltigen.
Mafia war schon eine super Hausnummer.


----------



## oxoViperoxo (20. Juli 2010)

Also mein Vorhaben ist das auch. Wenn die 485 raus kommt, verkaufe ich die 470. Aber die Thermi als PhysX Karte zu nutzen, wäre nicht wirklich Sinnvoll


----------



## Dirksen (20. Juli 2010)

meratheus schrieb:


> Und wie PCGH die OC-Werte in der 07/2010 erreicht (bei 0.950V) ist mir ein Rätzel.


pcgh hat auch 1,0875 V genommen  und erreichte damit 830/1660/1900 angeblich hielt sich die graka nach 10 min crysis warhead auf 63 c° und das mit den scythec slipstream 1200 @7V
naja ich glaubs nicht wirklich, da aber freitag meine gtx470 mk-13 extreme edition von edel-grafikkarten ankommt werde ich das mal testen.
wenn es stimmt währe das der hammer 
Edit: Könnte ja an den slektierten modellen liegen


----------



## meratheus (21. Juli 2010)

@Dirksen

kannst ja, wenn es soweit ist und du dich bereit erklärst hier die Werte inkl. Temps plotten. Würde oxoViperoxo und mich auf jeden Fall interessieren.


----------



## Dirksen (22. Juli 2010)

werde ich auf jedenfall machen 
Nur mal so aus interesse wieviel punkte ereicht man mit der gtx470 in pcmark vantage


----------



## oxoViperoxo (22. Juli 2010)

Schau mal hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/109504-nvidia-geforce-driver-258-96-whql.html
da habe ich 2 Screens. Ist aber mit PhysX.


----------



## Dirksen (22. Juli 2010)

Danke sieht ja ganz gut aus, werde nur aus diesem ganzen Treiber kram nicht schlau welchen treiber sollte ich nehmen wenn ich meine Gtx470 übertakten will????


----------



## oxoViperoxo (22. Juli 2010)

Ich würde immer den neusten nehmen. Der Treiber sollte da keine Rolle spielen.


----------



## Dirksen (30. Juli 2010)

so endlich ist meine Gtx 470 da, also direkt ausgepackt und den mk13 montiert läuft momentan bei 0,975 V @700/1400/1750 allerdings hab ich seit dem ich die gtx 470 eingebaut habe Frabfehler in cod MW2. Alle dunklen ecken sind gelb und wenn ich geflasht bin ist auch alles gelb, wodran liegt das?
Edit: Habe meine Karte mit 1,05V auf 830/1660/1900 durch Furmark gejagt die ergebnisse sind meiner meinung nach ziemlich gut 
PS:geht eure graka auch nicht über 1,05V hinaus?


----------



## meratheus (31. Juli 2010)

Dirksen schrieb:


> so endlich ist meine Gtx 470 da, also direkt ausgepackt und den mk13 montiert läuft momentan bei 0,975 V @700/1400/1750 allerdings hab ich seit dem ich die gtx 470 eingebaut habe Frabfehler in cod MW2. Alle dunklen ecken sind gelb und wenn ich geflasht bin ist auch alles gelb, wodran liegt das?
> Edit: Habe meine Karte mit 1,05V auf 830/1660/1900 durch Furmark gejagt die ergebnisse sind meiner meinung nach ziemlich gut
> PS:geht eure graka auch nicht über 1,05V hinaus?



Moin Dirksen,

Laß mal deine Edelk. GTX 470 mit den Standard Settings 700/1400/1750 unter dem Stability Test vom GPUTool laufen (mind. 60 Minuten) Mal sehen ob da Fehler sind. Übernehme *vorher* unter der Nvidea Systemsteurung die Werkeinstellung.

Mach die Tests mit dem GPUTool. FurMark erhitzt zwar die Karte gut, aber für die Stabilität ist es ein ungeeigneter Indicator.

Wegen der gelben Flecken. Vielleicht ein Treiberproblem? VGA Treiber deinstallieren, Computer neu starten und aktuellen VGA Treiber installieren. Vielleicht auch mal den ChipSet Treiber überprüfen.

Wenn nicht VGA zurück zu edel... .

Mit MSI Afterburner oder dem Nvidea Inspector sollten max. 1.087V VDDC möglich sein. Besteht aber auch die Möglichkeit daß das BIOS von Edelk. geändert wurde und nur 1.050V zuläßt.


----------



## Dirksen (31. Juli 2010)

meratheus schrieb:


> Moin Dirksen,
> 
> Laß mal deine Edelk. GTX 470 mit den Standard Settings 700/1400/1750  unter dem Stability Test vom GPUTool laufen (mind. 60 Minuten) Mal sehen  ob da Fehler sind. Übernehme *vorher* unter der Nvidea Systemsteurung die Werkeinstellung.
> 
> Mach die Tests mit dem GPUTool. FurMark erhitzt zwar die Karte gut, aber für die Stabilität ist es ein ungeeigneter Indicator.


und was soll das bringen 


meratheus schrieb:


> Mit MSI Afterburner oder dem Nvidea Inspector sollten max. 1.087V VDDC möglich sein. Besteht aber auch die Möglichkeit daß das BIOS von Edelk. geändert wurde und nur 1.050V zuläßt.


habe ich beides sschon ausprobiert scheint wohl im bios begrenzt zu sein 
die gelben Flecken sind jetzt weck, hatte verpennt den Pc neuzustarten 
leider stürzt Mw2  immernoch regelmäßig ab...manchmal friert es ein, manchmal ist es ein directX fehler, eine lehre fehler meldung oder der bildschirm wird einfach schwarz und es passiert NUR bei call of duty modern warfare 2


----------



## meratheus (31. Juli 2010)

Dirksen schrieb:


> und was soll das bringen
> 
> habe ich beides sschon ausprobiert scheint wohl im bios begrenzt zu sein
> die gelben Flecken sind jetzt weck, hatte verpennt den Pc neuzustarten
> leider stürzt Mw2  immernoch regelmäßig ab...manchmal friert es ein, manchmal ist es ein directX fehler, eine lehre fehler meldung oder der bildschirm wird einfach schwarz und es passiert NUR bei call of duty modern warfare 2



Ganz einfach. Du wolltest doch die Werte mit deiner Edelk. zum Vergleich plotten. Nun, dafür sollten auch gleiche Test-Bedingungen/Voraussetzungen  vorliegen 

Gibt es vielleicht noch ein Patch oder Update für das Spiel, wenn Fermis verwendet werden?
Aktuelles DirectX installiert?
Verwende mal die Standard Settings von Nvidea 607/1215/1676 und spiele damit cod mw2. Mal schaun ob es da ebenso abstürzt?


----------



## Dirksen (31. Juli 2010)

meratheus schrieb:


> Ganz einfach. Du wolltest doch die Werte mit deiner Edelk. zum Vergleich plotten. Nun, dafür sollten auch gleiche Test-Bedingungen/Voraussetzungen  vorliegen


habe keine lust jetzt den test durchlaufem zulassen, aber ich plotte mal meinen 3dmark vantage score 



meratheus schrieb:


> Gibt es vielleicht noch ein Patch oder Update für das Spiel, wenn Fermis verwendet werden?
> Aktuelles DirectX installiert?
> Verwende mal die Standard Settings von Nvidea 607/1215/1676 und spiele damit cod mw2. Mal schaun ob es da ebenso abstürzt?


das spiel müsste eig immer auf dem aktuellen stand sein da es doch über steam läuft und treiber etc müssten auch auf dem aktuellen stand sein, hab das system noch vor einer woche neu aufgesetzt. Mit meiner alten graka (9800gt) hatte ich dieselben probleme


----------



## oxoViperoxo (31. Juli 2010)

Also ganz ehrlich. Du hast keine lust das GPUTool laufen zu lassen? Gut, dann wunder dich nicht über freazes oder sonstiges in Games. Vantage oder ähnliches sind gut zum OC testen, sicherlich, aber nicht 100%. Es gibt auch kein Tool, welches dir sagt: Graka ist 100% stabil. Aber das GPUTool sagt es dir zu 99,99%. Laut meinen Erfahrungen gibt es drei Möglichkeiten, warum dein Game abkackt. Ich zähle sie dir in der Wahrscheinlichkeits Reihenfolge auf: Dein OC ist nicht stabil, du hast beim Einbau des MK-13 was kaputt gemacht oder dein Arbeitsspeicher läuft nicht stabil. Ich gehe dabei davon aus, dass du jegliche Patches für das Game installiert hast.


----------



## Dirksen (1. August 2010)

ich denke mal es ist der NoName-RAM der mir zum problem wird, da die patches alle drauf sind und die probleme auch mit der alten grafik ohne oc aufgetreten sind und meine graka auch den stability test ohne probleme schafft


----------



## meratheus (1. August 2010)

Naja, wenn es vorher mit einer anderen VGA schon die selben Probleme gab, kann man ja durch logische Fehlereingrenzung das VGA-Thema streichen.

Nach den Angaben von deinem PC kann es einige Fehlerquellen geben. i7 860 mit 4.01 ist schon arg am stabilem Limit (kann muß aber nicht). Der RAM mit 1650MHz bei welcher Spannung und vor allem was für ein RAM? Vielleicht solltest du mal dein System (CPU/RAM) in Standard -Settings laufen lassen und schaun ob da der Fehler noch vorhanden ist . Wenn nein, dann hast du den Fehler schon. Dein OC ist fehlerhaft.


----------



## Dirksen (1. August 2010)

meratheus schrieb:


> Nach den Angaben von deinem PC kann es einige Fehlerquellen geben. i7 860 mit 4.01 ist schon arg am stabilem Limit (kann muß aber nicht). Der RAM mit 1650MHz bei welcher Spannung und vor allem was für ein RAM? Vielleicht solltest du mal dein System (CPU/RAM) in Standard -Settings laufen lassen und schaun ob da der Fehler noch vorhanden ist . Wenn nein, dann hast du den Fehler schon. Dein OC ist fehlerhaft.


hab es mal ausprobiert auch bei 3,6ghz;1,2V gibt es diese abstürze der ram ist von cnmemory (lange geschichte) und läuft bei 1450mhz 8-8-8-24 @1,55V
die abstürze treten nur bei mw2 auf prime, coradamage etc laufen stundenlang stabil...
einige meiner freunde haben dieses problem auch mit non-oc systemen


----------



## oxoViperoxo (1. August 2010)

Hast du mal den Blend test (Prime95) oder Memtest 86+ laufen lassen?


----------



## Dirksen (1. August 2010)

ja, alles stabil gehe mitlerweile auch von einem software fehler aus da es die probleme nur bei mw2 gibt und alles andere weiterhin läuft während mw2 abstürzt/sich aufhängt (meine genau im selben moment)
achja ich weiß nicht ob das wichtig ist aber es gibt maps die extrem häufig abstürzen und andere so gut wie nieund  es passiert meistens während des ladens


----------

